# What Scope to get?



## drumchaser

Bought a new Savage 30.06 last yr and wanna upgrade from the Simmons that came with. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rockfish1

I shoot Bushnell Trophy scopes on about everything from the 22-250's up through the 375 H&H and the 45-70... got them on a couple of my card guns also and never a problem with any of them...


----------



## RuddeDogg

Yep, Bushnell Dusk til Dawn Trophy Hunter. I have them on all of my rifles, including BP.


----------



## Skizzik

i run a Leopold, they have the best technology out right now for lens light emission.. they keep better right at dusk than any other scope even Zeiss..
That comment came from a zeiss rep ..


----------



## oldsnow

http://www.leupold.com/hunting-and-shooting/products/scopes/


----------



## drumchaser

I hear the Nikon Buckmaster is a good one too. Tough decision.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I have several Leupolds VX-II and a few Nikon Buckmasters. My vote is for the Nikon Buckmaster. I like them both but my nod goes to Nikon.

Darin


----------



## Shooter

A lot will have to do with how much are you willing to spend,, there are some decent low price scopes but most of the time you get what you pay for, I hate to see a $39.99 scope on a $600.00 rifle.

Now if you do a lot of first thing in the morning and last light hunting a good 50MM bell will add some hunting time,,, trust me they do add some light.

Leupold, Nikon and Burris are some of the best scopes for the money and don't forget get a GOOD set of scope bases and rings to lock it to the gun.

I am getting ready to order a Millet sniper scope to go on my long range heavy vermin rifle (just to play with ya understand)  I have some of that new Hornady TAP ammo I want to try out.


----------



## kingfisherman23

Here's where I stand on scopes.

I am Nikon faithful through and through. I can tell you from personal experience that my Nikon Prostaff 3-9x40 pulls in more light, even at 9x, than my 50mm binoculars. It even pulls more than my uncle's 3-9x50 Buckmaster. I've never had trouble seeing the deer during shooting light. I'm not just talking outline for targeting, I mean counting-points seeing.

If I had to do it over again, I would go for the 3-9x50 Prostaff. Depending on how things work out this weekend, I may be buying a 3-9x50 soon.

Also, ditto what Shooter said. Get some quality rings and bases. I don't like anything but Leupold twist-in rings and bases on my guns. You can lock in with the front ring to where it will never come out or loosen, then align the scope using the adjustable rear ring and base.

Evan

Edit: Check out the .17 Rifle thread. There's a link in there to some cheap ammo. The same company has some great deals on various scopes.


----------



## Samurai

Shooter said:


> A lot will have to do with how much are you willing to spend,, there are some decent low price scopes but most of the time you get what you pay for, I hate to see a $39.99 scope on a $600.00 rifle.
> 
> Now if you do a lot of first thing in the morning and last light hunting a good 50MM bell will add some hunting time,,, trust me they do add some light.
> 
> Leupold, Nikon and Burris are some of the best scopes for the money and don't forget get a GOOD set of scope bases and rings to lock it to the gun.
> 
> I am getting ready to order a Millet sniper scope to go on my long range heavy vermin rifle (just to play with ya understand)  I have some of that new Hornady TAP ammo I want to try out.


I agree!!

Shooter, Which Millet are you getting?Are you getting the LRS-1? I've heard mixed reviews about that one.I would like ot hear your opinion on it if you get it.A freind of mine had one of the TRS models.


----------



## drumchaser

King, where do you get the Leupold twist in rings?


----------



## kingfisherman23

You can get Leupold rings and bases from Dick's, Bass Pro, Cabelas, Gander Mountain, etc. You have to match the bases to your rifle and then you can choose between super low, low, medium, high and super high rings to fit your scope to the gun. You can even get extender rings to fit scopes with extra long tapers.

You can also order them from Midsouth, the same place that I looked at the scopes. They seem to have pretty good prices over the big box stores. 

Here's the link to the bases:

2-piece Leupold bases

And the rings:

Leupold Rings (You want the "Standard" models, not the Weaver or dovetail)

Evan


----------



## Shooter

Samurai said:


> I agree!!
> 
> Shooter, Which Millet are you getting?Are you getting the LRS-1? I've heard mixed reviews about that one.I would like ot hear your opinion on it if you get it.A freind of mine had one of the TRS models.


Which model TRS did he have and how did he like it? I am thinking the Vari. mod. cause I am getting old and blind


----------



## Samurai

Shooter,

My freind has the TRS-2(I believe)which is a 10x,side focus with an illuminated mil-dot reticle.He returned one due to rubbish on the inside part of the lens.The returned unit still has a little dust on lens and the turrets clicks are a little more than one line--1/4moa.He also has a SWFA Super Sniper(about the same in price)and even though their also a chinese made scope,feels it's of way better quality.I've shot both and they were clear and held zero.With long range shooting and adjusting for dope,the clicks on the Millet being off will definitely throw you off target the farther out you go.

To the original poster,sorry for highjacking.I can not comment on a good 3-9x40 scope.The only one I have is a Simmons Pro Hunter and although it serves it purpose,it does have problems.

Aloha!!


----------



## surfchunker

I have a Nikon Prostaff and it's my last .... it fogs too bad ... just your breath on it on a cold morning and it's fogged on the outside .... I'm going back to the Bushnell Elite 3200's .... $200 and it has rainguard on the lens and they will not fog up on the outside like alot of scopes do no matter what .... and they have over 90% light transmission .... best scope for the money in my book http://www.bushnell.com/products/scopes/riflescopes/elite3200/


----------



## surfchunker

oh and they have the firefly recticle .... just shine your flashlight down it and then it will glow in the dark .... awesome for lowlight when you can't see the crosshairs


----------



## drumchaser

well, i went with the Nikon Buckmaster 3x9x50. will sell it if I cant deal with it. maybe it wont fog. thanks for all the help on this.


----------



## surfchunker

Nikon scopes aren't junk by any means just sharing my experinces .... it is a very clear and bright scope but prone to fogging in my experinces .... I just brought it in from outside and it fogged up on the outside of the rear lens .... earlier this week I saw deer and raised my gun but didn't mount it .... so the scope was infront of me and yes my breath fogged it .... I've had other scopes do that but never on a 3200 elite ..... yes you can wipe it off but that will scratch and also slowly rub the coatings off .... good luck and go get it sighted in and bust one ..... what ammo are you putting in that -06 .... for most eastern whitetails a 150 gr bullet in a 30 cal. really works well and a 165 gr also being a heavier choice .... no need to shoot the 180's unless you like just more recoil  .... I just made my -06 into a bear gun but it served me well for many a season .... replaced it with a sweet little Tikka T3 SS Lite in 7MM-08 .....


----------



## drumchaser

Surf, thanks for the info. Im shooting the 150 grain. I found the buckmaster online for $267 and thought that was a good deal. So I went with it.


----------



## filly

apparently no one saw my like new ProStaff 3-9x50 ad in the marketplace...$150. had a guy in texas buy it today on a hunting forum there.


----------



## kingfisherman23

I saw it. It just wasn't in the cards for me right now.

Evan


----------



## jwfishn

I got a bausch & lomb 3000 elite 30 mm tube 50mm obj on a 700 rem in 7mm stw. the best low light scope i have ever used. also have swarovski 4-12 power 50 mm obj a nikon monarch 4-16 42 obj 2 leupold vx3 3.5 -10 power 50 mm and on my pet 270 a steiner 2.5-8 30 mm tube. thank god my gun problem is not as bad as fishing problem.


----------



## HStew

My situation is 99% low light Beaufort co.,n.c. Fields are rotated corn/soybeans.Most shots 100 yds. or less, max 200 [av.length of the fields on the 500 acres I hunt]. No. 1 Ziess conquest 9/44 on 7mm.-08 :No. 2 Leupold 9/40 on 30.06.: No 3 Sightron 1/6 on 45/70 [ during Bear season]. Back-up scope Millet 9/44 . I would go as far to say put more money into the scope than the gun. Use the right ammo for the game


----------



## drumchaser

For the ones with Buckmasters, does a manual supposed to come with the scope? All I got in the box was a cloth to prevent fogging. Just wondering.


----------



## drumchaser

drumchaser said:


> For the ones with Buckmasters, does a manual supposed to come with the scope? All I got in the box was a cloth to prevent fogging. Just wondering.


nevermind, I found the manual and warranty card.


----------

